# Suggest LCD TV under Rs 30000



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys, i am on a spending spree (ok ok my dad is  ) and visited Eastern Traders in Kolkata to have an idea about LCDs and its price and found a couple of Sony models under Rs 30000 (26 ") and some from Samsung under Rs 25000. But the Salesman was awful and so i am here!!
Bugdet: Rs 30000
TV: 24-26 inches LCD.

Another stupid one: Is it good to go for LCDs as i would be using it as a TV and not as Display for my PC. Or should i buy a regular TV?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2008)

LG and Samsung are always good value for money in the LCD TV segment. I bought LG 32" LCD (32LC7R) in June 2008 and not regretting it, although it cost 40k. And Pantaloons E-zone always gives a good deal. If you are from Kolkata, you can pay them a visit at Kankurgachi or Mani Square at the bypass, before Apollo coming from north.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks digitzed for the info. Just wanna now the important thinga i have to keep in mind before buying the LCD TV. Any sggestion on that part would be nice.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

I think Kenstar is selling a 32" LCD at 22k something.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 29, 2008)

krazzy said:
			
		

> I think Kenstar is selling a 32" LCD at 22k something.


You sure its 32". Never heard about Kenstar or whatever it is, though.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2008)

AFAIK Kenstar used to make home appliances, when did it start to make LCD TV's?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah Kenstar makes stuff like microwave oven, air conditioner, water purifier, etc. And now they also started making LCD TVs. I can't guarantee the quality and at this price you shouldn't really be expecting much either. But still for a 32", 22k is a very good price.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Arey yaar guide me on genuine stuffs from LG, Samsung or Sony (Dad prefers Sony but is pricey) and not from some Kenstar


----------



## karmanya (Aug 29, 2008)

Dude, don't pick up samsung, it may be cheaper, but i have a 40" bordeaux and it isn't all its cracked up to be. The audio is pretty bad, and the definition isn't that great.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Ya i too am quite skeptical about Samsung. I compared Sony and Samsung 26" and the quality way superiror on Sony's but it was priced at Rs 34000. But i am being greedy for a bigger screen size with the same price tag.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Arey yaar guide me on genuine stuffs from LG, Samsung or Sony (Dad prefers Sony but is pricey) and not from some Kenstar


If you prefer those companies then you won't get a big enough screen size in your budget from them.


----------



## dreams (Aug 30, 2008)

I have seen the LCD TV in ambience mall..reliance digital..the color quality, picture quality is too good in Hitachi than Sony..really..if any1 in gurgaon, just visit them and they play a video which is used to pick the right tv..i think it's a video from Sony showing vibrant and real colors like flowers, nature.

By seeing this video in all the tv we can choose which one shows the real color really.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^It also depends on the incoming program signal. Ordinary cable won't make much of a difference, unless one opts for DTH service like Tata Sky/Dish TV. Hitachi/LG/Samsung are quite good. I saw most brand LCDs in ezone but Sony did not impress me as much as LG or Hitachi. And moreover Sony is comparatively more expensive.


----------



## dreams (Sep 3, 2008)

^^Yes..Sony is very expensive and also the quality is not par with Hitachi.


----------

